# Run a business (read this)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

PFF'ers

As some of you know, I am part owner of Jackpot Bingo (3015 W. Mobile Hwy in Pensacola) and we will be opening the doors very soon. What I am looking for is this; If you work at, or own a business and would like to participates in our grand opening, call/PM or email me at [email protected]

During the first week, I will be holding drawings for different items/services at random times throughout the day/night such as:

save 50% on carpet cleaning

save 50% on an oil change

Buy one entrée, get one free

We will also accept items for the drawings from your business. Sell TV's and have to many, want to donate oneand advertise your store? I'll "pump" your business.

Whatever you do, there will be people there that need or want what you have and maby they never knew you existed.........or, they know someone that needs you. You know how it works.

Call/email or PM me.

You make the flyer or coupon and I will pass 'em out. Time to get busy and help each other out.

Jim


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Jim, is someone there during the day? I'll drop off some cards for some Zaxby's, just let me know a good time to stop by. SHB


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim,

Put me down for1/2 off exotic dance I'm dustin off the G-String for this one.

Thats right the camoflauge one:letsdrink

I'll send you some 8x10 glossies to put on the tables:sick

Just kiddin good luck will give you a few plugs on the show.Send me some info


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Stuart,

Just give me a call and I will come and pick up. 

paul, nothing aginst the offer, but... I just got the mental image of how the string looks wraped around a cooked roast beef.....:moon

Thanks, to all, Keep em. coming get the phones ringing......

Jim


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a large grill and if you bought some burgers, I will cook them and we can give em away or something like that...just a thought!


----------

